# Brauche dringend Treiber für ZBoard!!!



## Peter Pain (24. August 2008)

*Brauche dringend Treiber für ZBoard!!!*

Hi Leute.....

Ich weiß nicht wers schon alles mitbekommen hat, aber irgendwie sind www.ideazon.com und www.zboard.com schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr erreichbar. Würde gern mal wissen warum.

Naja trotz alledem brauche ich jetzt DRINGEND einen Treiber für mein ZBoard (Win XP-32 bit und Win Vista-64 bit)!!! Kann mir zufällig jemand helfen??? Ich hab schon gegoogelt wie blöd  aber irgendwie finde ich keine Treiber.

Kann mir BITTE jemand helfen.... 



MfG


----------



## SCUX (24. August 2008)

*AW: Brauche dringend Treiber für ZBoard!!!*



Peter Pain schrieb:


> Hi Leute.....
> 
> Ich weiß nicht wers schon alles mitbekommen hat, aber irgendwie sind www.ideazon.com und www.zboard.com schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr erreichbar. Würde gern mal wissen warum.
> 
> ...


 
 also hier ; zboard-Treiber - Supernature-Forum
hat jemandper pn geholfen...evlt kannste den kontaktieren


----------



## Peter Pain (24. August 2008)

*AW: Brauche dringend Treiber für ZBoard!!!*

Ich danke dir erstmal.

Ich finds allerdings trotzdem ziemlich be******en von ideazon das sie nicht mal irgendeinen Alternativ Link einrichten.

Na mal sehen......


----------



## Buzzz (25. August 2008)

*AW: Brauche dringend Treiber für ZBoard!!!*

Ich habe dir mal meinen Treiber hochgeladen. Ich verwende den unter Win XP. Ob der auch unter Vista geht weiss ich nicht.

RapidShare: Easy Filehosting


----------

